# Yorkshire re-invades Lancs



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

The cheeky fuckers. Not content with having decimated the mighty County back in 74, now the Tories are back again, and trying to give away another 162 square miles of Historic Lancashire to those White Rose barstewards.

Oh yes, they'll claim they are only saying that said area is going to be in the Yorkshire _Dales_ but we all know what this is a prelude to.  Birkbeck Fells are ours, and they'll bloody well remain that way!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environme...ded-yorkshire-dales-national-park?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

i think you'll find the nice yorkshire people will take better care of it than those lancastrian wastrels.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 29, 2011)

WHAT? Fuck that.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find the nice yorkshire people will take better care of it than those lancastrian wastrels.



That, sir, is fighting talk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

it's true though


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

Our part of Lancashire got turned into fucking Merseyside in the 70s.  Caused an outrage.  Some people still insist on putting Lancs as their postal address, in outright refusal to accept it


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

and damn right they are too!

Fuckers stole Liverpool, a third of the Lakes, and Manchester (okay, they can keep that) from us. And what did we get in return?

Barn-fucking-oldswick. I'm sorry, but having somewhere with the longest place name in England where none of the letters are repeated hardly makes up for our losses!

It's revenge for the cricket, I bet.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 29, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Our part of Lancashire got turned into fucking Merseyside in the 70s. Caused an outrage. Some people still insist on putting Lancs as their postal address, in outright refusal to accept it



I'm guessing you're up Southport way like my missus - she gets extremely upset if I refer to it as Mersyside


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

My parents are still shaking their heads and tutting over the change from West Riding to North Yorkshire in their address!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> I'm guessing you're up Southport way like my missus - she gets extremely upset if I refer to it as Mersyside


No fuckin way - too skint for Southport   Nah, village called Rainhill.


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 29, 2011)

Time to give my black pudding launcher a polish, I think


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know any of the history or facts but I'm on the side of Lancashire for this for the following reasons:


My mother and grandfather was from there. 
Those annoying Yorkshire broadband adverts. 
 Lancashire is home to Blackpool and I always pull there.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it's true though


Certainly is!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I don't know any of the history or facts but I'm on the side of Lancashire for this for the following reasons:
> 
> My mother and grandfather was from there.
> Those annoying Yorkshire broadband adverts.
> Lancashire is home to Blackpool and I always pull there.



Yeah those adverts do give Yorkshire a bad name.....I suspect they're made by a Lancastrian!


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah those adverts do give Yorkshire a bad name.....I suspect they're made by a Lancastrian!



They are a sneaky bunch.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2011)

belboid said:


> The cheeky fuckers. Not content with having decimated the mighty County back in 74, now the Tories are back again, and trying to give away another 162 square miles of Historic Lancashire to those White Rose barstewards.
> 
> Oh yes, they'll claim they are only saying that said area is going to be in the Yorkshire _Dales_ but we all know what this is a prelude to. Birkbeck Fells are ours, and they'll bloody well remain that way!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environme...ded-yorkshire-dales-national-park?INTCMP=SRCH


How do you think we felt then? Oh, it matters now. Fuck off.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 29, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah those adverts do give Yorkshire a bad name.....I suspect they're made by a Lancastrian!





machine cat said:


> They are a sneaky bunch.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> How do you think we felt then? Oh, it matters now. Fuck off.


feel?  You fuckers feel nothing!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's put it this way - what has lancashire ever given the world that bears comparison to the famous yorkshire pud?


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

fucking hotpot.  eccles cakes.  tartan


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

Hotpot's a niche food


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

Parkin, sasparilla, meat & potato pie, hindle wakes, everton mints, simnel cake, _lancashire cheese_ and, of course, vimto.


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chorley cakes, Eccles cakes, Manchester tarts, and black puddings (which are better in battle than those soft Yorkshire things will ever be  ) lol


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

I could live without Manchester tarts.  In fact I could live without Manchester full stop (Salford I'll allow to survive), but otherwise, for a new poster, you're making an awful lot of sense, Barbie


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 29, 2011)

Yorkshire has lost places in boundary changes as well.
_Humberside_ ffs.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

Fair point, and many have objected to anywhere in GOC being prefixed with the word 'South'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2011)

belboid said:


> Parkin, sasparilla, meat & potato pie, hindle wakes, everton mints, simnel cake, _lancashire cheese_ and, of course, vimto.





BarbedWire303 said:


> Chorley cakes, Eccles cakes, Manchester tarts, and black puddings (which are better in battle than those soft Yorkshire things will ever be  ) lol


Have to admit that you make a strong case with Eccles Cakes. But I would counter with Yorkshire Curd Tarts. And a nice bit of Wensleydale, gromit. Together, on the same plate!

(my surrey born husband doesn't understand having apple pie and cheese or fruitcake and cheese, the big southern softie )


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 29, 2011)

Yorkshire puddings, come on.
The only thing superior about Lancs is their chippies do cheese pies and when you ask in yorkshire for that, they look confused and try and sell you a pastie.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

I do have to accept that I would happily swap various places near Preston for a good Yorkshire Pudding.

Lancs chippies do Steak & Kidney _puddings_ as well, I dont think I've ever found one in Yorks


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2011)

Tetley 'bitter'!

For that alone Yorkshire must die


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2011)

Pah, there's no evidence that Yorkshire Puddings even originate from Yorkshire. They're up there with french fries in the dubiously named stakes.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2011)

Butter pie is from lancashire. 
Yorkshire has really rubbish ghost tours in York and I can't eat the chips as they are made from dead cow.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 29, 2011)

Damson cheese.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

belboid said:


> The cheeky fuckers. Not content with having decimated the mighty County back in 74, now the Tories are back again, and trying to give away another 162 square miles of Historic Lancashire to those White Rose barstewards.
> 
> Oh yes, they'll claim they are only saying that said area is going to be in the Yorkshire _Dales_ but we all know what this is a prelude to. Birkbeck Fells are ours, and they'll bloody well remain that way!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environme...ded-yorkshire-dales-national-park?INTCMP=SRCH



Fair enough, can't we just liberally spray the bit they're giving to Yorkshire with Anthrax and then happily hand it over?!


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> The only thing superior about Lancs is



The simple fact that it is NOT Yorkshire which is an all-encompassing advantage and frankly Godsend.


----------



## embree (Sep 29, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Yorkshire has lost places in boundary changes as well.
> _Humberside_ ffs.


I take it you want Middlesbrough back as well then?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 29, 2011)

belboid said:


> Tetley 'bitter'!
> 
> For that alone Yorkshire must die




Not even there anymore (in Leeds).

Don't you actually live in Yorkshire.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The simple fact that it is NOT Yorkshire which is an all-encompassing advantage and frankly Godsend.




Lancs has had it's two main cities extracted from it. Plus there's the never ending arrogance of Mancs who seem to be the only portrayal of the North, now.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 29, 2011)

I see your Everton Mint and raise you a Pontefract Liquorice Cake.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 29, 2011)

As a Mancunian I must say I think Manchester tart is a bit crap.  A good Bakewell is what you need.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 29, 2011)

Nowt wrong with Manchester tarts


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 30, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My parents are still shaking their heads and tutting over the change from West Riding to North Yorkshire in their address!


Long live the ridings.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Don't you actually live in Yorkshire.


yup, Sheffield now, and the family are from here, tho I'm lancs B&B.

I accept that Yorkshire is Gods Own County, but over the border we are rational atheists, and therefore know that god doesn't exist. So, no one owns Yorkshire. Therefore it's ours.

Long Live Greater Lancashire


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2011)

Didn't Lancashire invent Fish and Chips?


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 30, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Plus there's the never ending arrogance of Mancs who seem to be the only portrayal of the North, now.



In a sensible world, everyone would accept that the overgrown Roman fort on the wrong side of the Irwell should be considered a suburb of Salford, and not the other way round. The arrogance didn't start with Madchester, lol


----------



## tallperv (Jul 29, 2012)

A real Prestonian likes a butter pie,i saw it on a flag at deepdale so it must be true.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> Parkin, sasparilla, meat & potato pie, hindle wakes, everton mints, simnel cake, _lancashire cheese_ and, of course, vimto.


Are you trying to say parkin is lancashire and we don't have yorkshire parkin?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2012)

mmm, chorley cakes.  prefer them to eccles cakes (which are a bit over-sweet)

 at "manchester tart"

*feels nervous about googling it*


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Are you trying to say parkin is lancashire and we don't have yorkshire parkin?


there's certainly yorkshire parkin.  But twas invented in lancs


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 29, 2012)

Boddington's bitter (Manchester), Uncle Joe's Mint Balls (Wigan), Lancashire Butter pie, Blackpool Rock

Richard Arkwright - invented the Water Frame (Preston), John Horrocks - cotton industrialist (Preston), Stanley Edmunde Brock- philanthropist, founder of Remote Area Medical (Preston)


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> there's certainly yorkshire parkin. But twas invented in lancs


I'm not sure who could corroborate that.
There was one certain poster who comes from the north west (NOT Lancashire) who'd never heard of it!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2012)

Expanding Yorkshire? No fucking need. Lancs are welcome to hang on to their bits.


In the spirit of non divisiveness though, and speaking as one of Yorks origin family-history wise, I'm happy and delighted to drink _massively_ high quality beers from both Yorks *and* Lancs.

Northern beers humiliate almost all Welsh ones quality wise .... 

<Swansea shit-beer exile --- longs for Northbound emigration papers!  >

(Will avoid PR, LA, FY,  OL, BB etc etc postcodes though-- happy with beer from all of them but! My surname's too Yorkshire for those Lancyside places ...  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2012)

HX, HD, BD, LS, S, WF, YO (and one or two others that I can't remember  ) would do me fine.


----------



## tallperv (Aug 6, 2012)

I must admit i quite like the yorkies even though im a lancashire mon myself.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 8, 2012)

Tight-fisted-miserable-arrogant-Battle-of-Bosworth-losing WANKERS.

We'll keep the red rose flying here.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 8, 2012)

Yorkshire Terriers

Anyway the argument ended when belboid said meat and potato pie.

Damn London chip shops don't serve that, and don't even do gravy. I'd love half chips, half rice and gravy right now.


----------

